# Now Disney owns Deadpool and The Simpsons and...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

for a paltry $52.4b US

Walt Disney buys Murdoch's Fox for $52.4bn


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is the Simpsons still on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Is the Simpsons still on?


In season 29 and renewed for season 30 in 2018


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Wonder what will happen to the Simpsons rides at Universal ;-)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

interested to see how Dis plans to make money on this...they sure as hell didn't buy it for rights to an irrelevant 30 yr old tv cartoon.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

They acquired a lot of marvel characters in the acquisition. Big money there and it allows the to almost double their character base.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Disney is also launching an online streaming service which will see them pull content from Netflix which would include Marvel and FX content. I believe Fox also owned part of Hulu which will now be owned by Disney, at least 50% since I think Comcast owns the other half.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would guess that Disney will sell its stake in Hulu. The Disney streaming service will be huge and will sell it off because they won't need it or they will have to (competition thingy)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> interested to see how Dis plans to make money on this...they sure as hell didn't buy it for rights to an irrelevant 30 yr old tv cartoon.


Actually, the Simpsons has made_ greater _attempts to be timely and relevant to current societal and political matters in recent years. In some respects, that may be what has undermined their popularity. I mean, yes, some of the jabs are still funny, but I'm not rushing to see cartoon characters engage in the same skewering of thinly veiled public figures that John Oliver, Trevor Noah, Jim Jeffries, Samantha Bee, the Beaverton, and now Ed Helms (as Ted Nelms) are doing better. I.E., they've tried to be more relevant by moving into a market they shouldn't have moved into. Kinda reminds me of when Corel decided to "expand" into children's software...a little bit before they essentially tanked.

Me, I'm waiting for when the plush Sean Hannity dolls start showing up in the Disney store at the mall.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Interestingly, Dis stock didn't move by much on the news, yet clearly this wasn't an insignificant move.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That may be because the purchase has yet to be approved. In the current zeitgeist, it is hard for me to see any official resistance from government, but I guess the market may still want more confirmed details.

I guess the most interesting aspects here are a) Rupert Murdoch's divesting of a major media outlet (counter to his past history, but then I suppose he realizes that, given his age, he doesn't have a whole heckuva lot of future), and b) Disney's putative acquisition of properties that seem to run counter to their brand. On the other hand, under current CEO Bob Iger, Disney also acquired Lucasflm and Marvel, in addition to Pixar. The Marvel universe seems a little incompatible with Frozen, and Finding Nemo. I wonder if Hulk will turn up on "Fox and Friends".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> . I wonder if Hulk will turn up on "Fox and Friends".


Distribution rights for a "Hulk" Movie alone are with Universal. The way Marvel gets around it is by having him in 'buddy' movies like Avengers or Thor Ragnarok. So turning up in "Fox and Friends"  is the only way he can do it right now


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Distribution rights for a "Hulk" Movie alone are with Universal. The way Marvel gets around it is by having him in 'buddy' movies like Avengers or Thor Ragnarok. So turning up in "Fox and Friends"  is the only way he can do it right now


Oh well..,Hulk movies so far have been terrible. Like watching a video game.
Not all comics transfer to movies well.


----------

